# Turtle ID



## Kitah (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok this is pretty pathetic, I know. But I'll ask anyway because I am yet to 100% figure it out for myself. I've had my turtle since the 2nd of january last year, where I got him as a tiny hatchy. Originally I thought he was an Emydura macquarrii, then thought no, he dosn't have the sharp yellow line on the lower part of his head, and murrays dont have a yellow patch behind their eyes like my guy does. I'm kinda also thinking he may be an Emydura krefftii, because they have the same yellow patch behind the eye....

So, here are some pictures... Can I get some opinions on what you guys rekon/know for certain what he is?


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Jun 10, 2007)

You have what appears to be Emydura macquarii krefftii.

The second shot shows a turtle that has either been severely overfed, or fed on an incorrect diet. This is evidenced by the light colour of the skin and shell, along with the remnants of the small scutes in the middle of each carapace shield (see the darker brown patch on each carapace shield - this shows how big each shield was). Such rapid growth is never a good thing for a turtle.

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## -Peter (Jun 10, 2007)

Michael is spot on all counts.


----------



## Kitah (Jun 10, 2007)

Really? In that case can I get your help to try and correct it? As a hatchling he was fed once a day, in the mornings. He now gets fed once every second day (from about 5-6months of age)

This is what he gets, not all on the same day
-Reptomin 
-Wardley premium
-Nutrafin max
-Live guppies and shrimp
-Live aquatic plants are almost always in his tank which he eats
-Frozen turtle food (dosnt get these often, perhaps once every two weeks)
-Veggies

With the pellets theyre fed on alternating days. so, mon=reptomin + veggies, wed=wardley + live fish/shrimp, fri=nutrafin + veggies. He dosnt get more food than would be able to 'fill his head and neck' (size wise)

I apologize, I honestly didn't realise that there was something wrong. I know feel incredibly bad, but just want to correct it if you guys would be willing to help. Its not an excuse, but this was my first reptile, and I have tried to make sure he recieves really good care.


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Jun 10, 2007)

No need to apologise or feel bad.

Reduce the amount of food by at least half.

Cut out all of the commercial, factory prepared foods. Frozen turtle food is nothing more than scraps off the abattoir floor, that get scraped up and labelled as turtle food. 

The pellets are likely to clog up your turtle's digestive system.

Neither frozen red meat scraps nor pellets resemble any part of a turtle's natural diet.

Stick with the foods that are a part of a turtle's natural diet - these are the foods that they can digest. Examples include freshwater fish, freshwater snails, freshwater shrimp or prawns, yabbies, and water plants.

Avoid saltwater fish (unless it is soaked in freshwater to dilute as much salt as possible), avoid red meat products and avoid pellets.

Remember, if you notice that your turtle is getting bigger, then it is growing too quickly.

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## Kitah (Jun 10, 2007)

I do feed him live fish and shrimp, but will start feeding him more and eliminate the commercially prepared food as you said. During the holidays (2 weeks) I will be setting up a guppy and snail breeding tank, and will begin growing my own aquatic plants as well (this guy eats a lot of aquatic plants, he cant get enough of them) I will definatly alter his diet as you suggested, and start feeding him much less.

I genuinely appreciate the advice, and for telling me about the problem to begin with!
-Laura


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 10, 2007)

What about blood worms ESN?


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Jun 10, 2007)

Bloodworms offer little in the way of nutrition for a turtle. I feed my hatchlings mosquito larvae instead, and move them onto fish once they are about 10 days old.


----------



## Mr feegle (Jun 10, 2007)

ESN what sort of plants do you reconmend


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Jun 10, 2007)

As with all turtle foods, if you stick to things that grow in freshwater, you should be pretty close to the mark. Turtles eat underwater, therefore anything that lives in water is potentially part of their diet. Avoid land based exotic mammals, such as sheep and cows. These are not part of their diet.

Adult Emydura macquarii macquarii eat filamentous algae. Over 60% of their diet is made up of various types of algae. 

Other plants consumed by various turtles can include Azolla, Duckweed, Nardoo, Ribbonweed and Salvinia.

Native turtles have also been observed waiting for seasonal fruits to fall from the branches into the water from overhanging trees.


----------



## Gugoil (Jun 20, 2007)

You can also give them Ellodia, Wisteria or Val commonly available in pet shops.


----------

